

How you know you’re an entrepreneur - herdrick
http://mattmaroon.com/2010/05/25/how-you-know-youre-an-entrepreneur/

======
erikstarck
Not sure I agree, although the article was written tongue in cheek.
Entrepreneurship is about taking control of your own life and making stuff
happen. Not trying to profit from everything you lay your eyes on.

Of course it helps to see opportunities everywhere but it's not only about
money.

------
qq66
This example makes no sense. A cadaver is a dead corpse. The organs listed
(except corneas) need to be harvested from a brain-dead person on life-
support, which is only 1-2% of all deaths.

------
DuncanIdaho
If you're an entrepreneur you'd also figure that there is a very good reason
for such discrepancy in price.

Then you'd identify and account for reasons (organs go bad, quality might be
this or that way, risk of getting caught, logistics,...). If you did it
correctly you could figure if some of reasons for higher price can be removed
or minimized. And from this we can derive our arbitrage opportunity.

For this case you'd probably figure out that guys in biz already got it
covered (these guys are definitely pro's) and that there is really no
opportunity.

------
rms
The easiest arbitrage opportunities are always illegal...

------
younata
It wasn't until I read the part underneath it, talking about what your first
thought should be, that I realized that I actually was thinking about the fact
that the individual organs sell for more than the complete body.

~~~
jacquesm
There are some car part companies that work along this scheme, they buy
complete (new) cars, disassemble them and sell the parts at a discount
compared to the official channel. It's a bit problematic because not all parts
are equally wanted but on the whole it seems to work.

The writer doesn't take in to account that most of those organs have to be
harvested within minutes of death and treated very carefully to make sure they
are usable for a recipient. The observation is a funny one though, pity that
in practice it doesn't work out.

Makes you wonder if you could bequeath the value of your harvest-able parts to
your estate, organ donor-ship is for the most part a 'free' affair.

~~~
brc
That's probably the entrepreneurship opportunity right there: bring in your
dying relatives to try and get some cash out of them.

I guess the problem is that old people generally don't leave much usable
stuff.

IIRC I think Iran has a functioning market for (some) body parts. There's an
argument to be had for the creation of a regulated market, especially in
kidneys. Because the black market is going to happen anyway.

~~~
jacquesm
> bring in your dying relatives to try and get some cash out of them.

I _really_ hope you're joking ;)

Scary reading:

<http://www.editinternational.com/read.php?id=47ddbe51262c7>

~~~
brc
I'm here to confirm : it was a joke!

------
johnyzee
Even when I was a kid I saw scarcity or demand as business opportunities. If I
had a cool new toy that noone else had I would rent it out to the kids in the
yard for a buck per go as soon as play with it. As one of the first kids to
have a home computer I would charge kids to play arcade games at my house
rather than go to the arcade, etc.

I try to convince myself that this makes me entrepreneurial rather than just a
greedy bastard...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Sorry, just greedy. And a geek. The other kids had real friends.

------
AmberShah
Gross and I think the word he is looking for is "greedy" not entrepreneur.

